# Nasal Adenocarcinoma or Nasal Rhinitis?



## linzrenee (Sep 25, 2014)

I have three sweet Golden Retrievers and for the past few weeks, my youngest, Zoey (8) has been having bloody mucous coming from her right nostril. In addition to the mucous, she has been sneezing blood and coughing/clearing her throat a lot. We took her to the vet to have x-rays and blood work. My poor baby had to be sedated because she was so terrified  The vet said that they found what appears to be a mass of some sort high up in her nasal cavity. All of her blood work came back normal and he concluded that it could be nasal adenocarcinoma or nasal rhinitis. He referred us to a specialist and said that we should have a rhinoscopy, biopsy and ct scan done to make sure what it is. The problem is that a consultation alone is over $100. I have been reading different things on the internet and if it is nasal adenocarcinoma, it doesn't seem that there is very much that can be done to prolong her life. The weird thing is, is that aside from the nosebleeds, she seems completely normal. She is eating normally and still jumps up in the air when she is asked, "do you want to go on a walk?" 

Since the "diagnosis" or visit to the vet last week, Zoey has hardly had any nosebleeds and hasn't been coughing or sneezing. We haven't yet scheduled an appointment with the specialist, but now it seems as though the bleeding has subsided. I am at a loss as to what to do. Does anyone have any information or have dealt with either of these issues? I haven't had much luck in finding threads on here that can answer some of the many questions that I have. I appreciate any and all advice! At 8 years old, Zoey is considered a senior, but to me, she's still a puppy at heart and far to young to cross the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

One of my dogs was diagnosed in April of 2013 with nasal carcinoma. She had reverse sneezing for a few months then one day I noticed blood coming from her nostril. I knew then it was probably nasal cancer so I took her to one of the Vet teaching hospitals and she had a rhino scope and CT scan where it was confirmed that she had a tumor in her left nostril close to the front. After the scope she ended up sneezing out a large portion of the tumor. The only option was radiation and that wasn't a cure and at 12 years old I wasn't going to put her thru that especially since she already had extremely high liver enzymes from her Atypical Cushings. She was given 3-6 months without the radiation and maybe a year with it. I immediately did some research and put her on some immune booster supplements and cancer fighting supplements. She hasn't had any nose bleeds and is still alive today at almost 14. The CT scan and rhino scope cost me about $1500.00. It was piece of mind to know exactly what we were dealing with. I wish all the best for Zoey. There is some information on the web and some dog blogs but it is a pretty rare form of cancer.


----------



## linzrenee (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your story with me! I agree with you that a CT scan and rhino scope would give me peace of mind as well. That gives me hope that your dog is still alive and well! Thank you again!


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is a link to Lucy's blog. She is also beating the odds of nasal cancer. 
http://dognasalcancertreatmentforlucy.blogspot.ca/


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about this. Please continue to update this thread as and when you find time. Zoey looks so adorable and is such a sweetheart!! Hope she will beat this - you're right 8 years is too young.


----------

